# There is a new Sheriff in town.



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Meet Andy (Taylor) our new Livestock Guard Llama. I know opinions vary on what breed of livestock guardian to choose. At the moment we didn't want to add more dogs to the property and until we sell some of the breeding stock Tennessee Walkers we are in the smaller fields with the goats so we didn't want to add a donkey. So, after much deliberation we found Andy and added him to the goat herd.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Andy is beautiful! (and I love the name)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:laugh: That name!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He is adorable. You just taught me something! I didn't know that Llamas would work as a Livestock guardian. I always wondered why I occasionally saw one in a pasture around here. I am honestly kind of scared of them though. I knew of a woman that had a camel that stomped her to death and I always think Llamas and camels are grouchy acting. I don't know about alpaca's never really been around them much. 
Anyway hope he works out great for you, he is one of the best looking llamas I have ever seen.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Love his name!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a doll ; )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy! Loved my guard llamas.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Last night before I got home my husband introduced Andy to our 6 month old doelings, Lily and Ethyl. The pasture he is in is not entirely doeling proof yet but the girls regularly have supervised free grazing. While he was with the girls, Ethyl apparently decided she wanted to free graze and escaped the pasture. She went out unattended into the front yard where I have a lily pond and fell in. My husband said he was with Andy and Lily and he heard Ethyl absolutely screaming, as soon as she started Andy and Lily started running the fence line with Lily calling to Ethyl. Ethyl was went and disgruntled, but fine. 

Andy proved his connection to them right away, I am VERY pleased!


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

NubianFan, Andy is super sweet, he was properly socialized and in a petting zoo prior to my taking him in. He likes his attention, but is not aggressive. Llamas are in your face lovers though if properly socialized, so if that makes you nervous they probably wouldn't be for you. An aggressive Llama shows his bad attitude with his ears like a horse.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

He is stunning! Glad to hear he is well socialized. A well handled llama who knows love and treats is a gem. Sadly, many are not!

Has he given you any "llama kisses" yet?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's adorable!! (if that's not too unmanly for a male llama... LOL) I'm so glad he is taking on his new duties so well!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He sounds great. Probably like anything has a lot to so with how they were treated and trained. I wont personally get one.. I would probably go dog or donkey if I wanted livestock guardian..I do have horses and my biggest one Navigator stood his ground and fought off a cougar while the other horses ran. That impressed me. My daughter watched it so scared and dumbfounded she didnt think to run in the house and get me.


----------

